# polyp/cyst in fallopian tube



## tanya12

i have recently had a laparoscopy and hysterscopy and didnt get much explained to me as i was still a bit drowsy when the surgeon came to see me afterwoods,the sergeon said that i have a polyp or cyst in my right fallopian tube because of this he said i should have my tube removed(seems a bit drastic to me)also my left tube and overy are being suffercated by something to do with my appendix bursting.i desperatly want to get pregas but am not sure of what is going to happen,is it really necesarry to remove the right tube or is there another way andis there a treatment available to somehow save my left side?I have been completely left in the dark and my followup appointment isnt for another 2months.if you can help i would apprieciate it.than you


----------



## Ruth

The cyst in the tube sounds like a hydrosalpinx which is basically "water in the tube" but there is evidence to suggest that this water flows down the inside of the uterine wall and so stops embryos implanting so by removing the tube this takes that problem away.
Left side sounds like they have adhesions which sticks the tube and the ovary and any other surfaces together. This can have many causes but infection from a burst appendix is one of them. It may mena that the tube is not clear so with both tubes affected in some way, IVF may well be your only option for conceiving. This is not to say that you cannot conceive naturally but that your chances are greatly reduced.
I would strongly advise you hassle for an earlier review appointment or at least something in writing.

Ruth


----------

